# Pheromones - Are They Real?



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

I personally believe they are real, despite the medical community saying that in these days of cleanliness and good personal hygeine, pheromones get washed off. 

I don't think so. When I am around my wife there is a scent which drives me wild! It's a faint, spicy scent (not the scent from any of her lotions, shampoos, makeup or any other products she uses) and since she is meticulous about being clean, I have to assume it's something that's being produced all the time, regardless of when her last shower was.

All she has to do is walk into the room and I want to jump her. True, we've only been married less than a year, and it could be dismissed as newlywed infatuation. But I don't think so. I think it's a chemical thing, and it is POW-ER-FUL!!! 

*Anyone else have this experience with their significant other? Please sound off *



Here are examples of how the scientists disagree:

Pro: Elsevier

Con (or at least inconclusive): Facts, fallacies, fears, and frustrations with human pheromones - Wysocki - 2004 - The Anatomical Record Part A: Discoveries in Molecular, Cellular, and Evolutionary Biology - Wiley Online Library


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

they exist

a few examples-


-women actually need male pheromones to menstruate regularly, nuns who live in convents away from all men will slow down to 6 month cycles

-ask most women if they "sync" up with women who they are in close proximity with


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Interesting. I didn't know about that. Thanks, Almost


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

All I know is that after I masturbated in front of my wife last week, my fixed female cat of 13 years would not leave me alone! She literally followed me around the house for over an hour, meowing.


----------



## Dr. Rockstar (Mar 23, 2011)

Pheromones absolutely exist. But I'm not sure if they impact human behavior that much. Most animals exert pheromones specifically to get another to attract a mate for the purpose of making babies. Humans have a much higher rate of intercourse compared to other mammals and do it primarily for enjoyment. I don't believe pheromones control our instants as drastically as it does other animals. That, when combined with the fact that human noses are drastically less sensitive than most animals, tells me that human pheromones, while existent, aren't necessary for attraction or the desire for sex.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know if it's pheromones or body chemistry, but people most definitely have scents if you get close enough. Some guys I've been with have been a complete turn off, despite being fresh from the shower. Those relationships never last, IMO. You have to have an affinity for your lover's individual scent.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

they exist


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> they exist
> 
> a few examples-
> 
> ...


The nun thing is new to me - I haven't read anything about that yet. 

Menstrual synchrony is more likely an artifact of observational bias than reality. 

Do Women Who Live Together Menstruate Together?: Scientific American

Peer reviewed evidence of human response to pheromones is small but growing.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I believe in them.

I have beena round a lot of women in my day, and was at one point happily married to someone who I thought was extremely gorgeous in my ex-wife.

And despite that, when I am around my fiancee I sometimes feel like I'm being driven stark-raving mad with lust for her five years after we first satrted dating. I found her extremely attractive and desireable even before we started dating, she just drives me absolutely crazy, it's like I can't get enough of her. I've told her before that I think she's addictive and when we are close and I can smell her, I can still get sexually excited in just a matter of seconds. There's just something about her that can't be purely love based. I have never met a women that does to me what she does to me.


----------



## CanadianGuy (Jun 17, 2012)

Love Stinks.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm a believer. I can calculate her menstrual cycle by my body's reactions.

MN


----------



## Clued (Dec 10, 2012)

Cletus said:


> The nun thing is new to me - I haven't read anything about that yet.
> 
> Menstrual synchrony is more likely an artifact of observational bias than reality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

It sounds like most of us agree that they exist, but we're divided on what effect they have on us.

I've always been fascinated by the "chemistry" concept. I know that sometimes two people SHOULD hit it off great ...but don't. Others seem like odd pairs, but they have something really special.

After my divorce I dated through the conventional channels and through Match.com and found the whole "chemistry" thing real, and incredibly annoying. My first date as a single man went extremely well (in my estimation at the time), but when I called her for a second date, she said there was no chemistry there. Upon looking back and analyzing my own feelings, I realized she was right. My enthusiasm was more as a kid in a candy store and not at all objective or accurate.

NO CHEMISTRY = NO RELATIONSHIP

Are pheromones directly tied to chemistry? Hmmmmm ....


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

My wife's scent gets me instantly hard. Sh!t, yeah - they exist.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

IndyTM said:


> All I know is that after I masturbated in front of my wife last week, my fixed female cat of 13 years would not leave me alone! She literally followed me around the house for over an hour, meowing.


 I am sorry but LOL :lol:


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Yep. I know when my wife ovulates. For a few days there my drive picks up quite a bit.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

They surely exist. I smell things all the time.


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

They are real to at least. When I ovulate, I try to stay indoors or stick really close my hubby. I get more looks or stranger conversations with dudes. Nine outta ten when I'm flowing heavy more looks and still stranger conversations. 

And if I'm wearing a sweet candy scent I get all the pervs. Lol.


----------

